# first ncns- should i panic?!



## bugeys (Feb 15, 2022)

Long-story short, I didn’t realize I was scheduled to work yesterday and didn’t show up. 
Long-story long: my pet got sick on Sunday and I didn’t want to leave him. I called out of work (it was superbowl wknd, I felt horrible about it). I haven’t been scheduled to work mondays in weeks and didn’t bother to check if I was working the next day. Today on the way back from the vet I glanced at my schedule- _horror. _I had missed a 5.75hr shift. I called to see what I needed to do and HR just said to see my team leader when I came in.

How much trouble am I in? I’m out of my 90 day probation period post-hire, but don’t know how much I screwed up as this is my second ever job. I haven’t gotten any reprimands before this other than a one “stop checking your phone behind the register.” Can I be fired? Is it worse because I called out the day before as well? 

It doesn’t help that for some reason my team leader distinctly doesn’t like me. I think it’s because I’m young- he made fun of me once for crying at work when an older woman collapsed at checkout. I’m gonna try and make myself small and not draw attention to myself, and I do genuinely feel terrible for leaving my coworkers hanging. I don’t know how badly to freak out. I need this job terribly to support myself through uni


----------



## Hardlinesmaster (Feb 15, 2022)

Welcome!
Talk to your tl.


----------



## Fluttervale (Feb 15, 2022)

You won’t be fired but don’t do it again.


----------



## Black Sheep 214 (Feb 16, 2022)

Welcome! Hope your pet is feeling better.
One NC/NS shouldn’t get you fired, especially since you are beyond your 90 days, but you will likely be coached, or whatever they call those conversations now. Just keep checking your schedule regularly so it doesn’t happen again, and you should be fine. 
And your TL who made fun of you because you cried when an old lady collapsed at checkout acted like an asshat with no heart or leadership skills. Your heart will get you a lot farther in life than his negative attitude will get him. Good luck!


----------

